# PC Setup abgebrochen



## peter(R) (29 November 2009)

Auf einem Rechner (XP Home) hat versehendlich jemand ein Setup von xp Professional gestartet. 
Dies wurde direkt nach dem Start des setup abgebrochen. Jetzt kommt beim Start immer die Auswahlliste ob man xp Home starten oder das setup weitermachen möchte. 
Mir ist vor viilen Jahren auch schon mal sowas passiert und daher erinnere ich mich noch, daß das recht einfach wieder zu beseitigen war. 
ICH ERINNERE MICH ABER NICHT MEHR WIE !!!
Wer kann mir helfen ??

peter(R)


----------



## doublecee (29 November 2009)

start - ausführen - "boot.ini" - ok - zeile des setups löschen - speichern - schliessen - fertig


----------



## peter(R) (30 November 2009)

Leider

start - ausführen - "boot.ini" - ok - "boot.ini konnte nicht gefunden werden"
daher kein speichern und kein  sondern  

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (30 November 2009)

Ok  ich gestehe:

hätte ich   c:boot.ini    geschrieben, dann wäre es gegangen !!  

peter(R)


----------



## doublecee (30 November 2009)

also hats geklappt???

wenn nicht, dann hätt ich noch diese variante

systemsteuerung - system - erweitert - starten & wiederherstellen - einstellungen - bearbeiten


----------



## peter(R) (30 November 2009)

Jau hatt geklappt !!!

peter(R)


----------

